# how to pass smog check



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

how do you pass smog check with a hotshot cai in california?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

either find a place that doesn't look, or think a little and put the stock airbox back on.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

know your machanic like i do.. who wont put anything on you....


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

does PA have visual checks?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

danifilth said:


> does PA have visual checks?


It all depends upon the county your in. We don't have anything like CA's regulations. My county only reguires a visual which consist of verifying a cat, muffler, and no leaks in the exhaust. Some counties reguire an emissions test. As for mods, pretty much anything will pass as long as you have those few things for the visual.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^mitch you are lucky but that wont be very long, in chester county we have full out emissions, smog, they test for hydrocarbons and something else.. but yea, i failed last year but my mechanic fooled aroudn with my car till it passed..


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Any car in Maryland after 96 just gets the computer checked for anything related to emissions. IE...misfire codes. You could be polluting the shit outta the air but as long as their aren't any codes in your computer you'll pass. Nice huh


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

danifilth said:


> does PA have visual checks?


i just got a letter in the mail and pa now does have visual checks, so better but them cats on boys :thumbdwn:


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

my car passes emissions(at my mechanic) without my cat, but now we need a visual check for the cat, so i just took my old cat, and cut it and modified it just to fit over the exhasut pipe, so it doesnt do anything, its just there for the mechanic to see :cheers:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dans200sx said:


> how do you pass smog check with a hotshot cai in california?


 I passed no problem...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^mitch you are lucky but that wont be very long, in chester county we have full out emissions, smog, they test for hydrocarbons and something else.. but yea, i failed last year but my mechanic fooled aroudn with my car till it passed..


Damn. I know York county(next to my county) does an emissions test but mine only requires visual b/c my county doesn have many people in it. Oh well, if they bring the other crap my way I have connections so I'll be alright.

Mitch


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Any car in Maryland after 96 just gets the computer checked for anything related to emissions. IE...misfire codes. You could be polluting the shit outta the air but as long as their aren't any codes in your computer you'll pass. Nice huh



What about before 96?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Sniffer Test

MVA Vehicle Emissions Testing


----------

